

Lavaboom shutting down - jgrahamc
https://blog.lavaboom.com/lavaboom-shutting-down/

======
winstonschmidt
That's very unfortunate, they were the only ones letting you download your
private key.

Tutanota still have to make the keys manageable, but it is a good alternative,
IMO: [https://tutanota.com](https://tutanota.com)

